# A Bloody Little Tale



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 24, 2005)

As I'm in the mood to really scare some PCs I'm going to be running a variation of a table top adventure for the forums.  Hopefully we can build the suspense here like I did with my table-toppers.

In the world of Magescape all things are possible, from the mundane to the fantastic to the nigh unimaginable.  The world is full of heroes and villians who are both great and terrible.  The darkest realms of this world are waking nightmares where even the most hardened of adventurers from Ravenloft would not dare to go.  In a quiet town near the _Schwartzwald_ evil stirs and its up to adventure's who have not truly cut their teeth to put it to rest.

This adventure is designed for 1st-3rd level characters.  For this go around I'm thinking 6 players and 32 point buy, with 1st level.  Please try to all be neutral or good, though if you come up with a fairly good concet for an evil character I'll take it under consideration.  Oh, and anyone who wants to run a Cleric or Paladin or other divinely associated character please say so.  Paladins will be slightly modified.

Dieties are as follows:
Shadow- The Weapons Lord, Master of Silent Things; True Neutral god of darkness, last of the elder gods, his concerns are unfathomable by his human servants who often receive prophetic dreams.  No domains for clerics, he has something else to compensate.  All weapons are favored.

Drake- The Knowing One, Walker Between Worlds, Wounded One; Choatic Good god of wisdom, one of the Ascended Ones, he cares for the poor and downtrodden and is responsible for keeping humanity safe from Syira.  Domains are Good, Healing, War, and Sun.  Favored weapon is the greatsword.

Kaloren- The Watcher, the Patient, Lord of Patricide; True Neutral god death, one of the Ascended Ones, keeps the records of the dead and dying, once responsible for destruction of elven kingdom when mortal.  Domains are Death, Destruction, and Knowledge.  Favored weapon is the longbow.

Syira- Lady of Blood, The Bloody Queen, Harbinger;  Chaotic Evil goddess of agony, One of the Ascended Ones, concentrates efforts on torture of mortals, mental domination, and dragging heaven into the Abyss.  Domains are Evil, Chaos, Destruction, and Trickery.  Favored weapon is the quaterstaff.

Aracus- Magelord, Seeker of Ways, Heaven's Tear;  Chaotic Neutral god of magic, Unknown Origin, his concerns are bringing the knowledge of magic to all beings and developing a way to become Overgod.  Domains are Magic, Chaos, and Fire.  Favored weapon is the dagger.

Arlon- Warmaster, Kingmaker, the Loyalist;  Lawful Neutral god of war, valor, and tyranny, Risen Mortal, his concerns are the propagation of war so as to find the valorous and the meak.  Domains are War, Air, Law, and Strength.  Favored weapon is the bastard sword.

These are the greater deities, if you want a particular niche deity I could find a few lesser or intermeadiate candidates to choose from.


----------



## Ero Gaki (Nov 24, 2005)

Sounds interesting. I'd like to play, although I'll warn you that I am completely new to Pbp.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 24, 2005)

No problem if you are new to Pbp, I actually like to give new players a shot over more experienced players.


----------



## Ero Gaki (Nov 24, 2005)

Coolness, sign me up.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 24, 2005)

Current Players:

Ero Gaki
Azaar
Ion
KikuNoMaru
Voadam
Steelshark
DarwinofMind
Einan

Alternates:
1. Borson


----------



## Azaar (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm intrigued as well.  What sort of setup are we looking at here?  1st-level characters?  What sort of point-buy, acceptable races/classes, etc.?  I've been itching to give the warlock a spin ever since getting _Complete Arcane_, but have yet to get the chance to do so.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 24, 2005)

In answer to your questions:

32 point buy
1st Level (Though if we don't have six players this will probably go to 2nd)
The following books are going to be allowed for character creation:  _Players Handbook_, _Complete _ ______ series, _Races of _ ______ series, _Expanded Psionics Handbook_.

I am tempted to disallow the Ninja, Wu Jen, Samurai, and Shugenja for setting reasons.  The other material in those books is allowed however.  Ask about other books and I'll probably allow them.  I like Warlocks and would be happy to give you the opportunity to play one.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 24, 2005)

Quite understandable there.  And I'm cool with that; count me in.  I'll throw a character together real quick -- though before I get too involved, there is something I'm considering as a possible direction to pursue for my warlock in terms of prestige classes.  I'm thinking either human or possibly changeling, with Able Learner (from _Races of Destiny_) as one of my 1st-level feats -- the goal would be to work my way into the Chameleon PrC (also from _Races of Destiny_), if that's possible.  If not, I can deal, though I may still go with the above selections and play around with the possibilities inherent in the character.  If nothing else, it'd make for some good intrigue (assuming that's what you're shooting for -- the Chameleon PrC will take some time to attain, but I think it could make for some interesting possibilities if you're interested).  In the meantime, I'll tinker with a 1st-level build and sketch out the possible 2nd-level in case you don't get your six.


----------



## Ion (Nov 24, 2005)

I think I'm interested too.   What sort of post scheduel are you thinking?  Is this just going to be a one shot adventure type thing, or are you planning something more ongoing?  

I'll throw a couple of character ideas together tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 25, 2005)

Posting Schedule should be once a day for me, possibly more.  For players no less than every two days is preferable.  This is initially a one shot but is easily made into an ongoing campaign.

I like the idea of the Chameleon and have been wanting to see one in action myself for some time.  I say go for it, this adventure should last long enough you can probably meet the prerequisites.


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Nov 25, 2005)

If there is still room, I'd love to try it out.  I'm thinking a rogue with psionic tendencies.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2005)

Aristogoras
Human soulknife worshipper of Shadow

s 8 15 +2
d 6 14 +2
c 10 16 +3
i 2 10 +0
w 6 14 +2
c 0 8 -1

hp 13
AC 16 (+3 armor, +2 dex, +1 dodge)
Init +2 
F +3, R +4, W +4
a +3 mind blade d6

Feats dodge, psionic weapon, weapon focus (mind blade)(b), wild talent(b),

Skills
Concentration 4 ranks +3, +7
Hide 4 ranks +2 +6
Listen 4 ranks +2 +6
Move Silently 4 ranks +2 +6
Tumble 4 ranks +2 +6

Studded leather armor
backpack
torches
flint and steel
good boots
Heavy dark hooded cloak


----------



## Ion (Nov 25, 2005)

*Lorrikh*
[SIZE=-2]Half-Orc Fighter 1[/SIZE]

[imagel]http://homepage.usask.ca/~rad764/dnd/lorrikh-avatar.jpg[/imagel]
Lorrikh has a reputation around town; he's the strongest young man in the county.  He is never been very creative, or had a very powerful personality, but that has never bothered him.  A quiet man, Lorrikh has learned to take pleasure in repetition and the simple things in life.  Fighting forms have always been the one thing he had a knack for, so he devoted much of his time to them. From a young age, Lorrikh has looked forward to being conscripted, and given a chance to serve the kingdom, and the day the messenger arrived was very exciting..  Lorrikh had long waited for the day he would be asked to join the Sirinilian army.  This wasn't a conscription letter though, he was being asked to join the Tracker's Guild.  What an honour!

[sblock]
	
	



```
Size/Type:  	Medium Humanoid (Half-Orc)
Hit Dice: 	1d10 + 2 (12)    
Initiative: 	+1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 	30 ft. (20 ft. in armor)

Base Attack/Grapple: +1 / +6

		   	
Armor Class:   19 (10 + 1 Dex + 4 Scale mail +4 Tower Shield)     
Flat Footed:   18 (10 + 4 Scale mail +4 Tower Shield)			       
      Touch:   11 (10 + 1 Dex)		       
Armor check:  -14 (-4 Scale mail - 10 Tower Shield)	       

Attack: + 4 Spear (1d8 + 5 /x3) 
	(+ 1 BAB + 5 Str + 1 Weapon Focus - 1 Monkey Grip - 2 Tower Shield)
	
or	+ 0 Spear (1d8 +5 /x3, 20 ft.)
	(+1 BAB +1 Dex + 1 Weapon Focus - 1 Monkey Grip - 2 Tower Shield)

or	+ 4 Longsword (1d8 +5 19-20/x2)
	(+ 1 BAB + 5 Str - 2 Tower Shield)

	
Full Attack: 	as above.	

Saves: 	Fort	+4 (+2 base, +2 Con)
	Ref	+1 (+0 base, +1 Dex) 
	Will	+2 (+0 base, +2 Wis)

Abilities: 	Str 20, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 6

Skills: 	Survival +4 (2 ranks[cc] + 2 Wis)

Feats: 		Monkey Grip
		Weapon Focus (Spear)

Half-Orc Traits:
	Darkvision 60 ft.
	Orc Blood

Language: Common, Orc.
	
Treasure:			    (132.5 lb)
        Knife (boot)			 1 lb
	Spear (hand)			 6 lb
	Longsword (hip)			 4 lb
	Scale Mail			30 lb
	Tower Shield			45 lb
	Cold weather outfit	       ( 7 lb)
	Backpack			 2 lb
		Bedroll			 5 lb
		Blanket, winter		 3 lb
		Explorer’s outfit	 8 lb
		Pot, iron		10 lb
		Pouch (100gp)		.5 lb
		Shovel			 8 lb
		Waterskin		 4 lb
	Sack (food)			.5 lb
		Bread (2 loafs)		 1 lb
		Cheese, hunk of		.5 lb
		Meat, chunk of		.5 lb
		Rations, trail (3 day)   3 lb
	Pouch, belt			.5 lb
		Flint and steel		 - 
		Coins			 -
			 24 gp
			  9 sp
			 16 cp
	
Carrying Capacity
Light	Medium	Heavy
133 lb. 266 lb. 400 lb.

Alignment: Neutral Good
```
[/sblock]


----------



## steelshark (Nov 25, 2005)

Hmmm...sounds interesting

If you still have room, I'd like to play a Human Psion(Telepath)

(And I'm new to pbp)
Please tell me whether or not I am in...and more importantly: do we have "gaming days" here?

Because i already DM a dnd campaign on almost every sunday.

Thx, steel

P.s.: how do i mak the "spoiler" buttons that work ??


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 26, 2005)

Man, I was wanting to hop in here with a Wilder but we're looking at 3 psionic characters and a arcane caster already, so a wilder probably wouldn't be good.


Tell me what type of class you think you need and I'll see what appeals to me in the complete books.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 26, 2005)

Not that I'm in any position to say anything about character choices.  So far (and someone correct me if I'm seeing this wrong), I'm seeing the following:

Ero Gaki -- unknown at present

Azaar -- Human or Changeling Warlock (leaning towards human; possibly building towards Chameleon -- and folks, let me tell you, it's a royal PITA to do it, after having spent the better part of two evenings trying to work up the stats and everything -- although I'm keeping the option for remaining single-class open)

Ion -- Lorrikh (Half-Orc Fighter)

Assuming Lord Wyrm goes with the rest of you (and since he's looking for six and the three of you were the first to respond), the additions are:

KikuNoMaru -- possible Rogue with psionic tendencies

Voadam -- Human Soulknife

DarwinofMind -- unknown (possibly Wilder)

Now, that means two dedicated melee (between the fighter and soulknife), an arcane caster (myself with the warlock), and a rogue (I won't worry about the psionic tendencies, although I have to wonder if perhaps KikuNoMaru is thinking of the psychic rogue from the WoTC website (http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/psm/20040723b).

My gut feeling is that we're gonna need a healer of some sort.  But, admittedly, the Wilder might fit in otherwise.  It depends partially on what Ero Gaki decides to play.  Anyway, I'll shut up and get back to building my Warlock.


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

steelshark said:
			
		

> P.s.: how do i mak the "spoiler" buttons that work ??




The vB code things can be found here.  To get the spoiler block, use the [sblock] tag.


----------



## Einan (Nov 26, 2005)

*Ulvan Drakesman*

I wouldn't mind getting in on this game, if you'll have me.  I'd like to play a human cleric of Drake.  Young, pious, and terribly terribly unsure of his skill.  

[sblock]

Ulvan Drakesman
Human Cleric of Drake
Chaotic Good
Age: 17
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 205 lbs
Look: Plain, brown hair with blue eyes, frown lines, and a usually pensive, slightly frustrated look

Str 14 +2
Dex 14 +2
Con 14 +2
Wis 14 +2
Int 10 +0
Cha 14 +2

HP 10
AC 16 (+4 armor, +2 dex)
Init +2
Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +4

BAB +0
Attacks: Greatsword +3 (2d6+3)
Feats Martial Weapon Prof (Greatsword) (b), Weapon Focus (Greatsword) (b),  Combat Casting, Extra Turning (9x/day)

Skills:
Concentration +4 (2 ranks, +2 con)
Diplomacy +4 (2 ranks, +2 cha)
Heal +6 (4 ranks, +2 wis)
Knowledge (religion) +2 (2 ranks)
Spellcraft +2 (2 ranks)

Spells:

0 Level  - 3 (Usually Light, Detect Magic, Guidance)
1 Level - 2+1 (Usually Command, Summon Monster 1 plus Magic Weapon)

Domains:
War (free weapon prof and weapon focus)
Healing (+1 caster level on healing spells)

Stuff:
Scale Mail (slightly too large)
Greatsword (named Foe-ripper)
Wooden Holy Symbol (much worn by handling)
Club (stout piece of wood.  Just-in-case weapon)
backpack
torches
flint and steel
boots
3 days rations
waterskin (never wine)
Whittling knife and 2-3 pieces of good wood

[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 26, 2005)

Everyone: Max gold for your class.  Remember to buy survival related equipment (Rope, rations, tents, etc.), it comes in handy.  Everyone gets a free dagger/knife.  I'll go ahead and expand to 8 players max and start an Alt list if anyone else asks.


KikuNoMaru:  You are in.  I'm interested in how you are going to approach that concept, it should be interesting.

Voadam: Nice write-up.  I don't see an alignment, otherwise you should be fine.

Ion: I think you are over on skill points, don't worry about it though.

Steelshark: You are in, I don't have set days, although every other Saturday I game till 4 AM so that day may be slow for me.

DarwinofMind: You are in.  A wilder would be fine.

Einan:  You are in.  Concept sounds like the original write-up of Drake, I like it.  (So you know Drake, Syira, and Kaloren were all 1st level PCs in the first long-term game I ran)


Just as a side note, the last group that went through this was extremely thankful to have a Paladin, Rangers and Druids as well as individuals with Knowledge skills tend to help.  Detect Evil is generally helpful, if someone has access to that spell.


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

> Ion: I think you are over on skill points, don't worry about it though.




No, it's an easy fix.  I just pulled the wrong number out of my head when I was counting them up.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 26, 2005)

Not sure what the max gold would be for a warlock.  I'll assume the same as a typical wizard with their 3d4 x 10gp, so I'll work off 120gp.  Hopefully I'll have the character statted up by tomorrow.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 26, 2005)

```
Relon Debaro                                     CR1
Human Wilder 1
NG Medium humaniod (human)
[Init] +2, [Senses] Listen +2, Spot +0
[Languages] Common, Goblin, Ignan
----------------------------------------------------
[AC]14; flatfooted 12; touch 12
[hp]7
[Fort] +1; [Ref] +2; [Will] +2
----------------------------------------------------
[Speed] 30ft. (6 squares)
[Melee] dagger +1 (1d4/19-20)
[Ranged] light crossbow +2 (1d6/20)
[Base Atk] +0; [Grp] +1
[Combat Gear]potion of cure light wounds 
[Power Points/Day] 3; [Powers Known (ML 1st)]
  1st - energy ray (+2 ranged touch)
----------------------------------------------------
[Abilities] Str 12 Dex 14 Con 12 Int 14 Wis 10 Cha 16
[SQ] Wild Surge +1, psychic enervation
[Feats]Point Blank Shot, Psionic Talent
[Skills] Autohypnosis +2(2), Balance +4(2), 
Bluff +5(2), Climb +3(2), Concentration +5(4), 
Craft (Woodworking) +3(1), Escape Artist +4(2), 
Intimidate +5(2), Knowledge (psionics) +4(2), 
Listen +2(2), Psicraft +5(3), Sense Motive +2(2), 
Tumble +4(2)
[Possessions] Combat Gear plus dagger, Leather armor, 
light crossbow, 10 bolts, backpack, Bedroll, candle
flint and steel, hooded lantern, whetstone, waterskin
50ft. hemp rope, 5 days trail rations, 5 sunrods, 
traveler's outfit, artisan's outfit, 39 gp
```

Stat's for approval, I'll do up the background tomorrow.


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

Is there any more you can tell us about the adventure set up or setting to help us get our "creative juices" going?  Where does the adventure start? Do the characters know each other?


----------



## Ero Gaki (Nov 26, 2005)

I am still deciding on a character. I'll post pretty soon with one.


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

Just to recap what Azaar said:

*Ero Gaki* - unshure

*Azaar* - Human or Changeling Warlock 

*Ion* - Lorrikh the Half-Orc Fighter

*KikuNoMaru* - possible Rogue with psionic tendencies

*Voadam* - Aristogoras the Human soulknife worshipper of Shadow

*Steelshark* - Diego Delacosta the human telepath

*DarwinofMind* - Relon Debaro the Human Wilder

*Einan* - Ulvan Drakesman the Human Cleric of Drake

That (very generally) gives us two front line fighters (fighter and soulknife), Solid magical and psionic representation (Warlock, Telepath and Wilder), a Rogue and a Cleric.  We are starting to become well rounded... really we are


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 26, 2005)

Voadam: Took me a little while to notice but your modifier on Wis is one too high, it should be +2, and the modifier on Cha is one too low, it should only be -1.  This reduces your Will save to +4, and the bonus on Listen to +6 total.

Einan: You are 2 skill ranks over.  Otherwise you are okay.

Ion: Thanks for the correction.

Azaar: Go ahead and use the 120gp.

DarwinofMind: Looks good.

Azaar and Ion: Thanks for the continuing posting of everyone's character summaries.

As for additional setting info:

I'm going to assume the party members know of each other by reputation.  The _Schwartzwald_, or black forest, is located along a massive stretch of territory and acts as the boundary between the monarchary of Sirinil and the magocracy of Tyvers.

Sirinil is ruled by King Magnus III.  A strong monarch, Magnus enforces a military tradition upon his people, in addition he has sat upon his throne for nearly four hundred years.  Obviously Magnus is no normal human but due to his own power no one questions him.  Many textiles flow from the central plains and the port city of Gerot has risen to power as a trading hub.

Tyvers is ruled by thirteen mage lords and one psion.  The kingdom is small compared to Sirinil and surrounded on three sides by mountains.  The Demon Mounts, as the mountain chain is known, are filled with natural hazards and are rumored to be the lairs of dragons.  The mountain chain extends partially into the _Schwartzwald_.  Tyvers is forced to import food and wood from the settlers of the outskirts of the Schwartzwald.  This has weakened them militarily but they maintain a steady supply of gold from the church of Aracus.  The nation's connection to the church is due to their magical research and they fear losing support so much they often research spells which could only be put to use by clerics.

The Schwartzwald itself is technically part of Sirinil, but the remoteness of the area and the dangers within ensure it remains functionally independant.  The forest is nearly six hundred miles wide and well over two thousand miles long.  It is rumored to be home to demons of various sorts so only the outskirts are settled by civilized men.  Once a great elven nation existed here but now is has been abandoned, no traces of the kingdom can be found in the woods as the have voraciously consumed them however the elves to maintain records of the nation in the libraries around the world.  The deepest regions of the forest are rarely entered by men and few ever return.  The last mass expedition into the depths originally consisted of one thousand Sirinilan settlers.  Only four returned and three of them died within days, the other survivor wasted away over the course of months and would only repeat gibberish.

The adventure will begin in the hamlet of New Gerot, a Sirinilan town founded by natives of the port city who grew tired of the regular pirate raids.  The hamlet has recently had four people go missing after venturing to near the woods.  The master druid Yel, unable to locate the individuals has contacted the mighty Tracker's Guild and asked for assistance.  Unfortunately for Yel he lacks sufficient funds to get the Journeymen of the Guild to aid him, the Guild did feel somewhat guilty not sending anyone so they sent missives to the party members offering a significant monetary reward and acceptance as Guild Apprenti for solving the mystery.


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

Just to be frustrating, I've changed my skills again.  Given what you've told us, I thought it might be thematically more appropriate to take survival (which I'm more likley to have had a chance to practice) than jump and climb.

I'm going to go add a little story now too.


----------



## Ero Gaki (Nov 26, 2005)

Lord Wyrm, I'm wondering if you would consider letting us use the traits and flaws from Unearthed Arcana? If not, it's cool, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 26, 2005)

Ion: I like the backstory, and the rank shift is fine.

Ero Gaki: I'm not going to allow Traits or Flaws initially, I may award traits after you roleplay them out however.


----------



## Ero Gaki (Nov 26, 2005)

Alrighty, after some thought, I have decided on playing an Diviner (wizard specialist). My character shall be posted promptly.


----------



## steelshark (Nov 26, 2005)

ok, here's the character..... the story will follow soon.

short: Diego Delacosta, human Psion (telepath)

long: [sblock]*Diego Delacosta*, Human Psion(Telepath)1: CR1;
Medium-size Humanoid (human);

HD 1d4+1+4; hp 9;

Init +1; Spd 30ft.;

AC 11, touch 11, flat-footed 10;

BAB +0; Grap +0; Atk +0 melee (1d4, dagger) or
+1 ranged (1d4, dagger);

AL NG; SV Fort +1, Ref +1 , Will +4;
Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 14.

Skills: Concentration (4) +5, Diplomacy (4) +11
	Know. (Psionics) (4) +7, 
	Know. (Nature) (4) +7, 
	Know. (Nobility & Royalty) (4) +7, 
	Listen +4, Psicraft (4) +7, Spot +4,
	Sense Motive (4) + 6.

Feats:  Alertness*, Nymph's Kiss, Psicrystal Affinity, Psionic Body.

Languages: common, draconic, gnome, sylvan

Power Points/Day: 2+1, 3.
Powers Known (1,Base Save DC = 13 + power level):
1st: _Psionic Charm, Mind Thrust, Detect Psionics._

*Psicrystal (Friendly)*: CR -
Diminutive Construct;

HD (1d4+1+4)/2; hp 4;

Init +2; Spd 30ft., climb 20ft.;

AC 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14;

BAB +0, Grap -17; Atk -;

AL NG; SV Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +2;
Str 1, Dex 15, Con -, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 10.

Skills: Climb +4, Diplomacy (4) +4, Listen (4) +6, 
	Move Silently (4) +6, Know. (Psionics) (4) +2, 
	Know. (Nature) (4) +2, Know. (Nobility & Royalty) (4) +2,
	Psicraft (4) +4, Search (4) +2, Sense Motive (4) + 4, 
	Spot (4) +2.

Feats: Alertness

Languages: common, (understand: draconic, gnome, sylvan)

SQ: Construct Traits, hardness 8, 
    psicrystal granted abilities (improved evasion, personality,
				  self-propulsion, share powers,
				  sighted, telepathic link)



Possessions:

grey-brown robe, soft shoes, rope belt, grey-green cloak,
beltpouch, psicrystal, dagger, backpack, bedroll,
case (map or scroll), 10 pcs. paper, inkpen, ink (1 oz.),
silk rope, 4 sewing needles, 0,2 lbs. soap, waterskin,
4 trail rations, _potion of cure light wounds_,
flint & steel, small steel mirror, 5 candles, silver necklace,
small wooden comb, 5cp, 4sp, 11gp.

load: light (30,2/33)[/sblock]

some quesions: 

first: do we have to follow a god ? or can our characters be somehow atheistic (still believing in the gods but not follwing them actively, like in greyhawk)?

second: what kind of climate are we in ? is it hot, cold, temperate ? (because extreme temp. would require a change in equipment...i went for temperate)

third: is there a magic/psionic transparency? (magic = psionics for dispel and so on)

fourth: are we very young characters or do we have some story together already ?
          (i guess we are still green ? *g*)

thx, steel


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 26, 2005)

Ero Gaki: Should be interesting.  This adventure is more fun when someone casts certain divinations.

Steelshark:  The write up looks good, I like the equipment section especially.  In answer to your questions:
-You don't have to have a direct patron but many do, the divide between patrons often sparks wars.
-The climate is temperate to cold, if you have seen _The 13th Warrior_ you have a good idea of the climate and terrain.
-Magic-Psionic transparency applies in almost all cases.
-If a few of the players want to develop joint backstory I'm fine with that, the characters are still green for the most part though.


----------



## steelshark (Nov 26, 2005)

I forgot...i DO have more questions 

is it ok if i post only looks and obvius behavior here, and send the background story only to lord wyrm ?

its not that it is really a secret, but i guess this adds to roleplay...does'nt it ?

oh...and can we make up town names, family and so on ?? (i hope so ... since there seems to be plenty open space)


----------



## Einan (Nov 26, 2005)

Lord Wyrm:

Got the skill ranks settled.  Math hard.

Looking forward to playing.

Einan


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

I think Lorrikh would probably mesh well with someone smarter and more charismatic than he is.  (which isn't really had to be.).  If somebody is interested, maybe we could have grown up together around New Gerot, getting into trouble and what not as we grew up?


----------



## steelshark (Nov 26, 2005)

Diego grew up in Gerot... although he could have used a "stong" helping hand 
(I could alter my background a bit, so that i grew up in new gerot)

But he also attended high class schools...so i guess no half orcs there huh ?

maybe a simple friendship outside of the normal social class system... I'd really like that


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, it is quite likley I'd have been teased and made fun of, because I was "different".  Maybe when we were young, you steped in and told some of the other boys off (if that's your style).

My background doesn't really say where I grew up, so it's probably easier that I grew up in Gerot with you.


----------



## steelshark (Nov 26, 2005)

It IS my style.....maybe it was one of the occasions that my sleeping psionics came to life..
with fire and ice from my hands ... I'm sure Diego was a bit of an outsider too... thanks to his "weirdness" with the psionics

Now that i think of it....aren't half orcs a bit more short-lived than humans ?...

that would mean i was bigger those days... so it would really fit well


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

We outsiders have to band together.  Isn't it lucky we _both_ got asked to join the Tracker's guild?


----------



## steelshark (Nov 26, 2005)

i guess it was more like they needed some brain to control you and your tracking abilities...but hey...good enough for me 

besides: do you know of any good sites for character portraits...i'd even take the BG2 and NWN ones...thx


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

> i guess it was more like they needed some brain to control you ...



Aha! I never thought of that...and Lorrikh probably never will.


Re: besides
My system usually involves searching www.epilogue.net and or following links to artists homepages that I find on there.

Todd Lockwood's art consistantly rules, as does Jason Engle's.

Hope that helps.


----------



## steelshark (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok, so THIS is Diego Delacosta

[imagel]http://www.onlinefiction.net/Ashes/EldothKron.jpg[/imagel]

Diego Delacosta, or signor Delacosta as he most often refers to him self, is a 6ft. tall 
slender built man with short, well combed, raven black hair and friendly looking deep blue eyes.
He wears a well groomed short chin-beard and his skin tone is tan, almost bronze.

He dresses himself in plain looking but well kept grey-brown robes and wears a simple rope belt 
around his waist. He carries various other things with him like a waterskin, a heavily used
leather backpack, a scroll tube and a small pouch made of brown linen tied to his belt.

The only thing not matching his general picture is a long delicate silver necklace with a small
coin sized pendant depicting a flying dragon.


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

Not to apear foolish, but how do you get the text to apear beside the picture?  I've been trying to do that for ages.

I like the picture though, seems fitting.


----------



## steelshark (Nov 26, 2005)

hmm, well thanks,....i even thought of having a mandolin in the first place... (who cares about perform ranks *g*)...if i could change that afterwards ? (lord wyrm ? *g*)
hmm...i even think of changin my 2 ranks in know. the planes into perform...just to have a bit more rounded char....some suggestions ?

the thing with the picture....wow...i must admit i was amazed myself

lord wyrm gave me THAT link http://www.enworld.org/misc.php?do=bbcode

there are most of the codes...i used (imagel) and (/imagel) replace ( with [ and ) with ]

then write the text underneath...im not sure if it works with the spoiler buttons too.

hope that helps, steel


----------



## Ion (Nov 26, 2005)

I guess that's the difference between


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 27, 2005)

I made a few slight changes to skills and equipment due to backstory and setting details.


```
Relon Debaro                                     CR1
Human Wilder 1
NG Medium humaniod (human)
[Init] +2, [Senses] Listen +2, Spot +0
[Languages] Common, Goblin, Ignan
----------------------------------------------------
[AC]14; flatfooted 12; touch 12
[hp]7
[Fort] +1; [Ref] +2; [Will] +2
----------------------------------------------------
[Speed] 30ft. (6 squares)
[Melee] dagger +1 (1d4/19-20)
[Ranged] light crossbow +2 (1d8/20)
[Base Atk] +0; [Grp] +1
[Combat Gear]potion of cure light wounds 
[Power Points/Day] 3; [Powers Known (ML 1st)]
  1st - energy ray (+2 ranged touch)
----------------------------------------------------
[Abilities] Str 12 Dex 14 Con 12 Int 14 Wis 10 Cha 16
[SQ] Wild Surge +1, psychic enervation
[Feats]Point Blank Shot, Psionic Talent
[Skills] Autohypnosis +2(2), Balance +4(2), 
Bluff +5(2), Climb +3(2), Concentration +5(4), 
Escape Artist +4(2), Intimidate +4(1), 
Knowledge (psionics) +4(2), Listen +2(2), 
Psicraft +5(3), Sense Motive +2(2), 
Slight of Hand +3(1cc), Tumble +4(2)
[Possessions] Combat Gear plus Dagger, Leather armor, 
Light crossbow, 10 bolts, Backpack, Bedroll, 
Winter Blanket, Candle, Flint and Steel, 
Hooded lantern, Whetstone, Waterskin, 50ft. hemp rope, 
5 days trail rations, 5 sunrods
2 shirts (one green, one brown), woolen pants (brown),
blue pants, shoes, boots, apron, cloak
30gp, 17sp, 11cp
```

Relon is a tall thin human male, he's typically clean shaven with unkempt shoulder length dark hair.  He has fair skin and blue eyes.   When traveling he dresses warmly often with a cloak pulled up around him.  He often appears figity.


Even as a child Relon always had a bad temper, but when he was offended by a local official in his hometown, Relon reached out his hand to strike the man, but instead a stream of fire shot forth from his hand burning the man severely.  Relon escaped the town guard and hide out for a time learning to control his power and to survive on the street, but when things got rough he made his way to New Groat to start a new life.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 27, 2005)

steelshark: Background looks nice, as does the picture.  Unless less I mention a name for a specific place feel free to invent one.

Einan: Thanks for updating the skills.

DarwinofMind: Nice background, I like the Skill Points in Sleight of Hand.

Here's the Rogue's Gallery, go ahead and post characters there.


----------



## Ion (Nov 27, 2005)

I've posted in the RG.  I think I'm ready to go.


----------



## steelshark (Nov 27, 2005)

just posted in the Rogue's Gallery too, eager to go....really looks like a fun group.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 27, 2005)

Posted in RG, I was first actually


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Nov 28, 2005)

Oi, LW - will you allow that Psionic rogue that was linked earlier?  I didn't know about it, but my idea for the rogue didn't pan out...  I have a psi warrior ready, but if there's too much tank in the party, I have a back up rogue ready to go.

Just wondering, cause the psirogue would solve some of my problems.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 28, 2005)

KikuNoMaru: You can run the psionic rogue if you want to or you can go with one of your backups, I have no problems either way.


----------



## steelshark (Nov 28, 2005)

edited: doe'snt matter


----------



## Borson (Nov 28, 2005)

*can I still join?*

I want to join still if I can.  I am new to PbP though... but I just learned about it the other day and think it is a very neat idea!


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 28, 2005)

Borson: I have all the players I want at the moment but I'll stick you on top of the alternates list.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 28, 2005)

My apologies, all.  RL slowed me down a bit (and is threatening to slow me down further, as I seem to be coming down with something).  Still, however, Farsis Nightshade (my warlock) is finally done and posted to the Rogue's Gallery.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 28, 2005)

Azaar:  Its all cool, RL does that every now and then.  Nice background, lots of things for me to play with.

Now we only await KikuNoMaru's character, I think the IC should be up by Friday at the latest.  All the encounters for the first half of the adventure have been scaled and the second half is coming along nicely.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

I know I for one now patiently await the IC thread.


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Nov 29, 2005)

Character is up in the RG.  I have to tweak the format a bit and add a bg still.

I'll do that today/tonight.


----------



## Ero Gaki (Nov 29, 2005)

Looking forward to the IC, yo.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 29, 2005)

I have the IC thread up and its time to begin, this may start a little slow but it picks up fast.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

> I have the IC thread up and its time to begin



Yay!


----------



## steelshark (Nov 29, 2005)

I now appologize for every spelling and grammar mistake i made and will ever make, and blame it on the fact that english is not my native language (its german for all who ask).

thx 

oh...and a big WOHOOO for getting the game started already


----------



## steelshark (Nov 29, 2005)

Um...can i change my character a little bit ? i know we're already playing...but it isnt world shaking (i realized i'd like "nymphs kiss" better than "boost construct")

I'm always to quick with my decisions and then i dont like them...

changes form current char. to "new" would be:

boost construct feat => nymphs kiss feat
knowledge (nature) 2 ranks => knowledge (nature) 4 ranks
knowledge (nobility & royalty) 2 ranks => knowledge (nobility & royalty) 4 ranks


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 29, 2005)

steelshark: feel free to change the feat to Nymph's Kiss.  Doesn't that also give you +1 on Cha checks, or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Nov 29, 2005)

We should probably see how we are going to do dice rolling for player actions as it will come up fairly soon (namely a few Knowledge checks).  Either I can do the dice rolling for you (faster in my experience) or we can use a rolling engine.  The best engine is probably Invisible Castle.  I'll let you vote on it.


----------



## Ion (Nov 29, 2005)

I say you do the rolling.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 29, 2005)

I say you do the rolling


----------



## KikuNoMaru (Nov 30, 2005)

You.


----------



## Einan (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm cool with you doing my rolling.

Roll well, little dice, roll well!


----------



## steelshark (Nov 30, 2005)

yup, nymph's kiss gives +1 skill point/lvl and +2 to cha checks and +2 saves vs. enchantment

and you do the rolling *g*


----------



## steelshark (Nov 30, 2005)

@ion: i hope its ok i copied your style of IC-posting ? thx


----------



## Ero Gaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, I preper to do my own dice rolling, but the group seems to want you to do it, so its cool.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2005)

DM does the rolling.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 30, 2005)

Well... don't let me be the only one to play the role of hold-out.  I'm fine with you doing the rolling as well.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2005)

OOC: Diego tries to convince all the characters via Diplomacy if necessary/possible

DIPLOMACY (CHA)
Check: You can change the attitudes of others (*nonplayer* characters) with a successful Diplomacy check; see the Influencing NPC Attitudes sidebar, below, for basic DCs. In negotiations, participants roll opposed Diplomacy checks, and the winner gains the advantage. Opposed checks also resolve situations when two advocates or diplomats plead opposite cases in a hearing before a third party.
Action: Changing others’ attitudes with Diplomacy generally takes at least 1 full minute (10 consecutive full-round actions). In some situations, this time requirement may greatly increase. A rushed Diplomacy check can be made as a full-round action, but you take a –10 penalty on the check.
Try Again: Optional, but not recommended because retries usually do not work. Even if the initial Diplomacy check succeeds, the other character can be persuaded only so far, and a retry may do more harm than good. If the initial check fails, the other character has probably become more firmly committed to his position, and a retry is futile.
Special: A half-elf has a +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy checks.
If you have the Negotiator feat, you get a +2 bonus on Diplomacy checks.
Synergy: If you have 5 or more ranks in Bluff, Knowledge (nobility and royalty), or Sense Motive, you get a +2 bonus on Diplomacy checks.


----------



## steelshark (Nov 30, 2005)

oh...*g* ok... so i guess i have to edit the "ooc" part out

thx


----------



## Ion (Nov 30, 2005)

> @ion: i hope its ok i copied your style of IC-posting ? thx




I'm more than happy with it.  I always forget which character is who, and so I like to remind people of who I am with the picture and what not.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

I bet its the children of the corn who tore up the dragon.


----------



## steelshark (Dec 9, 2005)

you mean "the hansons" as in "m bop" ??


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

Not quite the allusion I was going for but now that you mention it, sure, three precocious young bards giggled and tore up the dragon. That's my new bet.


----------



## Einan (Dec 9, 2005)

What!?!  You mean Taylor Hanson's NOT a chick?!?  Oh god!  Oh god oh god!

Einan


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 10, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Not quite the allusion I was going for but now that you mention it, sure, three precocious young bards giggled and tore up the dragon. That's my new bet.




That would be more scary than what I had planned.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 15, 2005)

Quick question, Lord Wyrm:  how do you want to handle multiclassing -- as in, can we pick pretty much anything we want, or would it be preferred for it to make sense, given character background and the evolving story?  I had a wee thought last night, and it's something that I think would be worth it.  I'd PM you with my thoughts, but I'm lacking that option since I'm not an official supporter (shame on me, I know).  So, spoiler block coming up!

[sblock]I was thinking about a way to bolster the idea of Farsis being all anti-abyssal and insisting on being one of those do-gooders in spite of his evil taint, and I hit upon an idea... one, admittedly, that now I wanna kick myself for not having considered it earlier, but _c'est la vie_.  So... should Farsis make it to level 2, I was seriously considering taking a level of Ranger -- favored enemy: outsider (chaotic), plus it gives slightly more tanking power, given that at the moment we have a fighter and a bunch of spellcasters.  I probably won't go more than just the one level, though, into Ranger -- Warlock is the main class, but Ranger gives it a flavor for me that I simply can't deny.  If this is cool, let me know.  If not, that's okay as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 15, 2005)

I do prefer the classes to make sense, but I'm very lenient in that regard.  That particular choice for your second class is fine.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool deal, thanks.


----------



## Ion (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey.  I just though I'd let you guys know my posting might be a little sporatic over the next little while.  I've left home and gone visiting the parents for Christmas.


----------



## Ero Gaki (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in the same boat, vacation wise. I'm gonna be out of town for the next two weeks, and I'm not sure how often I'll be able to find a computer.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 22, 2005)

After Friday I will be out pretty much until the 3rd.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm not sure what my schedule will be like for the next little while, but probably decreased


----------



## steelshark (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, I'm not away from home, but postings may get rarer as holidays apparoach.


----------



## Einan (Dec 22, 2005)

I will be out of contact from 12/22 till 12/27.  Please NPC me as needed.  Happy Holidays!

Ulvan/Einan


----------

